

Microsoft Surface review for real people  - kenjackson
http://betanews.com/2012/11/14/microsoft-surface-review-for-real-people/

======
bcbrown
It's a little creepy how the author keeps referring to it as Surface, almost
anthropomorphizing it:

"I love the Touch Cover and the sound Surface makes as I type."

"In the first three days of using Surface, I charged it twice"

"Surface simply found the peripheral and allowed me to print to it out of the
box."

------
eibrahim
pretty good review from the "other" side

